# European Skulls Mounts in NY



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

Marlboro isn't too far from me. Hopefully I will see you this fall =)


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

We'll be looking forward to it!


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Get out there and get one!*

!!!!


----------



## mrjeffro (Jul 25, 2007)

The deer aren't cooperating yet!!


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

just gave your info to someone that I work with that wants a nice 8-point done!


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

*.*

Thanks, Tell him to call me and Ill take care of him! I work in Dutchess County.


----------



## nerdalert (Aug 11, 2008)

you are picking it up at our job today! ask for rick when you come in so we can meet.


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

Didnt see this until now, Ill be sre to meet up with you when i drop it back off. Happy hunting!


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hunt em' Up*

Keep at it boys and girls!


----------



## braigan (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------

